# [AfterEffects] Gesichter unkenntlich machen



## dr.Rasmusen (24. September 2002)

*Gesichter unkenntlich machen*

Hallo ,weis jemand ob ich in Adobe Premiere 6 oder Ulead Media Studio
Gesichter von Personen über ganze Scenen hinweg , unkenntlich machen kann . Am Besten mit einer Unschärfe oder Pixeln bzw. Balken . 
Wenn nicht , welches Tool oder Programm wäre am besten geeignet ?


----------



## goela (24. September 2002)

Ich denke, für solch eine Aufgabe bietet sich am ehesten AfterEffects an, da Du dort Animationspfade definieren kannst!

Du kannst in AE zum Beispiel ein Objekt (schwarzer Balken) definieren und diesen per Animationspfad immer über die Augen der Person setzen.
Natürlich musst Du immer wieder Stützpunkte definieren um den Balken immer an der richtigen Position zu halten, wenn sich die Person in der Szene bewegt! Die Zwischenpunkte werden dann gerechnet!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (24. September 2002)

Ich habe hier auf diesem Board sogar schon mal ein Tutorial dafür gemacht...in AfterEffects.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (24. September 2002)

Hier noch einmal der Link


----------



## dr.Rasmusen (24. September 2002)

*DANKE !*

Echt nett von Dir , das Tutorial ist echt erste Sahne !


----------



## goela (24. September 2002)

So kennen und "lieben" wir ihn! Macht eben keine halben Sachen!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (24. September 2002)

Hehe danke.

Ich stelle mir einfach immer vor, was wäre, wenn ich derjenige wäre, der Hilfe braucht. Dann geht es und ich denke auch, es ist verständlich.


----------



## MoMo (27. September 2002)

Und wie geht das mit den verpixelten Gesichtern?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (27. September 2002)

Nimm doch einfach Unschärfe. Ich mache bei Bedarf nachher nochmal ein Tutorial.


----------



## MoMo (27. September 2002)

Ist dann aber nicht verpixelt  
Aber auch egal.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (27. September 2002)

You have to set your screen to 1280x960 Pixels to view in best quality! Also DivX5.02 and WinRar is required...

Passwort wegen Trafficbegrenzung auf Anfrage.


----------



## MoMo (28. September 2002)

Please do not write in English if it's also possible to talk about in German!
Otherwise there'll be a lots of miss-understandings and troubles.

Videos on PC-interfaces should always made at 1024x768 screens because of non-highresolution tfts!

And naturally - very thanks!


Regards
MoMo


----------



## BubiBohnensack (28. September 2002)

> 1024x768



Zu klein für AfterEffects. Hast du es dir wenigstens angeschaut?


----------



## MoMo (28. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von BubiBohnensack _
> *
> 
> Zu klein für AfterEffects. Hast du es dir wenigstens angeschaut? *


Ich muss damit arbeiten , leider.
Ist das dein PC, da? *Sehr* ordentlich. Mach' gleich mal ein Bild von meiner Arbeitsumgebung *hähäh*


----------



## BubiBohnensack (28. September 2002)

Jo, das ist mein Schreibtisch mit einem unktenntlich gemachten Telefon  

Du kannst dir das ganze Video auch anschauen (SmallTalkforum -> Eure Zimmer)


----------

